# ACCON-NetLink-PRO und -USB jetzt mit Firmware 1.4



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ab sofort erhalten Sie die MPI-/PROFIBUS-/PPI-Adapter 
*ACCON-NetLink-PRO* und *ACCON-NetLink-USB* mit der 
erweiterten Firmware 1.40. Damit haben Sie mit den 
NetLink-Geräten noch mehr Einsatz-Möglichkeiten. 
Ihre bestehenden Geräte können per Firmware-Update 
aktualisiert werden.


Die neuen Möglichkeiten im Überblick: 

*Diagnosefunktionen* zur Ermittlung der erreichbaren 
Teilnehmer und Busparameter
Unterstützung des *PPI-Protokolls* für den Zugriff auf 
S7-200-Steuerungen
Unterstützung der *DP-V1-Dienste* für den Process 
Device Manager (PDM) von Siemens
*Verbesserte* Performance beim gleichzeitigen 
Zugriff auf mehrere SPSen
nur ACCON-NetLink-PRO: Konfigurierbare *TCP-Access-List *
zur Beschränkung des Zugriffs auf bestimmte Geräte 
(IP-Adressen)
Sie erhalten mit den NetLink-Geräten eine kostengünstige 
Alternative zu den Kommunikationsprozessoren (CPs) von 
Siemens und anderen Herstellern. Die NetLink-Geräte 
haben eine aktive Anschlussleitung und werden direkt 
auf die MPI-, PROFIBUS- oder PPI-Schnittstelle der 
S7-SPS gesteckt.


Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt über die weiteren *Details* 
und bestellen Sie Ihre neue NetLink-Geräte schnell und 
einfach online.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2007)

Unterstützen die NetLinks auch die Funktion "Einziger Master am Bus"?

Das ist hin und wieder notwendig, wenn ein intelligenter Slave (IM151-7) programmiert werden soll, aber noch keine Master-CPU vorhanden ist.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juni 2007)

*Einziger Master*

EInfach "Automatische Erkennung der netzbezogenen Parameter" unter Buseinstellungen ausschalten. Der NetLink PRO geht dann mit den gewünschten Parametern sofort an den Bus. Dieses Verhalten entspricht "Einziger Master am Bus".


----------

